# Resolved Not a Bug: L146 - gray bar mode



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

The Gray Bar mode now doesn't seem to do anything on either HD or SD content. It looks exactly like Normal mode. I use 720p through DVI. 

-Chris


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

16x9, 4x3#1, or 4x3#2?

It works the way it's supposed to (although there are still the narrow black strips between the picture and the gray bars) set to 1080i, 16x9 and watching via component.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 16x9, 4x3#1, or 4x3#2?
> 
> It works the way it's supposed to (although there are still the narrow black strips between the picture and the gray bars) set to 1080i, 16x9 and watching via component.


16x9. The Stretch, and Zoom modes appear to work as they always have (badly), but it used to be that gray bar mode on 16x9 content (like badly converted ESPN HD) would "unstretch". It doesn't do anything now. Not even on 4x3 content.

-Chris


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> 16x9. The Stretch, and Zoom modes appear to work as they always have (badly), but it used to be that gray bar mode on 16x9 content (like badly converted ESPN HD) would "unstretch". It doesn't do anything now. Not even on 4x3 content.
> 
> -Chris


Ooo... bummer about the ESPN un-stretch no longer working. That was the only thing I used grey bar mode for!

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, yes Gray Bar mode does nothing *when viewing a HD source*, but it does work properly when viewing a SD source and upconverting it to 720p or 1080i.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

guruka said:


> Ooo... bummer about the ESPN un-stretch no longer working. That was the only thing I used grey bar mode for!
> 
> .....G


Oh HA Ha ha ha! That is really, really funny! Oh HA Ha ha ha! Just goes to tell you that the developer usually has NO idea what the person is going to use the product to do! :hurah:

I'm pretty sure they hadn't thought of the "Grey Bar Mode" to be used to compress, or "un-stretch" the picture! 

It is a very creative idea. You guys should send in an application, you will no doubt need a work visa for the UK though.... :nono:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

guruka said:


> Ooo... bummer about the ESPN un-stretch no longer working. That was the only thing I used grey bar mode for!
> 
> .....G


Me too.

-Chris


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ok, yes Gray Bar mode does nothing *when viewing a HD source*, but it does work properly when viewing a SD source and upconverting it to 720p or 1080i.


Ok Yes. It does now seem to work properly on SD content. I could have sworn it didn't this morning though.

-CHris


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Hrm then we should close this topic, since what Mark describes is the expected behavior of "Gray Bars Mode" (i.e. no bars when displaying 16:9 content). Just because we were using it for something else before doesn't mean it was supposed to work in that fashion


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I wasn't imagining things. But it only seems to happen on certain channels, mostly OTA. I think what might be happening is they are broadcasting a 16x9 signal with black bars included as part of the picture. It isn't really an issue for me, since I don't need to worry about burn-in on a DLP set, but it might be for others.

-Chris


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I was using that gray bar mode to unstretch espnHD as well. Is espnHD really broadcasting that way or is the 921 not scaling espnHD content correctly?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Some OTA channels are broadcasting a 16x9 image with black bars built-in as part of the 16x9 image. Some OTA channels are broadcasting a 16x9 image with gray bars built-in as part of the 16x9 image. Some OTA channels are broadcasting their SD image zoomed (cutting off the top and bottom) to become a 16x9 image.

ESPN-HD is broadcasting their normal ESPN SD content stretched to 16x9 and upconverted to 720p as a 16x9 image. Unless the 921 gets "Crush" or "Unstretch" added as a new format feature (the gray bars was never really intended for this), then there isn't much that can be done here without getting ESPN to change their signal.

There's nothing wrong with what the 921 is doing with the signal. If you're ever lucky enough to catch ESPN-HD on a rare night when they are actually broadcasting an event in HD, you will see the proper 720p 16x9 image with the correct aspect ratio. It looks pretty good; much like HDNet at that point.


----------

